# Half of us infected with mind altering brain bugs



## Will2

If you watch anything watch from 3 minutes to 3:30 in the following video






http://www.cdc.gov/parasites/toxoplasmosis/gen_info/faqs.html

Just doing some research on a hand foot and mouth outbreak and ran into this.

This is not related to hand foot and mouth but very odd.

Definately going to be something I look into more.

Not sure if this could be altered as a biowarfare tool, or turning us into lemmings.

It is amazing what a protozoa bug can do to change our behaviours.

Erie

Wonder if there is a test for this, or what to get rid of it.

Cook your meat well.

Over 70 million Americans infected.

People infected are slowed down mentally.

This bug on crack could be very bad.






Can cause CNS diseases etc..

IF YOU HAVE A CAT THIS IS A MUST WATCH






This has me seriously question eating cats in an emergency as is a normal meal item in some cultures.
http://www.nrdc.org/thisgreenlife/0801.asp

Interestingly

https://notexactlyrocketscience.wordpress.com/2007/01/14/brain-parasite-drives-human-culture/
http://www.bioone.org/doi/abs/10.1645/GE-2554.1
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21158619
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23553074

https://notexactlyrocketscience.wordpress.com/2007/01/14/brain-parasite-drives-human-culture/
http://www.esciencecentral.org/jour...n-approaches-2329-8731.1000e110.php?aid=20477
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/common-parasite-linked-to-personality-changes/

New means of agenda 21, infertility by parasite?a

http://pubs.sciepub.com/ajeid/2/1/6/

These things change how our bodies work.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toxoplasma_gondii

http://blogs.scientificamerican.com...k-side-the-link-between-parasite-and-suicide/



> Around 1/3 of people on Earth carry these parasites in their head


http://emedicine.medscape.com/article/229969-medication

Real gin and tonic may help

quinine

suggested
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pyrimethamine

It may not seem bad cause so many people have it, more than people who have TB 30-50% of the population of the planet.

The problem is that people are normally ok, but during SHTF there could be more causes for weakened immune system and this is when it overpowers the immune system and does its worst.

http://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0090203

I am wondering though now if this bug also helps build our immune system.

Curious to see if there is a easy way to test.


----------



## Slippy

Thus far, being the 2nd person to post to this thread, I agree that "half of the people are infected with mind altering brain bugs".


----------



## Smitty901

Any bugs get inside my head the stuff in there will scare them to death.


----------



## AquaHull

Don't eat cat poop


----------



## Slippy

UPDATE;

At this point in the thread, 25% are infected. 

More updates to follow.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Make that 20%.

However, I will state, the vegans are willing to try anything on us lovers of bacon to make us NOT kill and eat animals. You know, that thing we have been doing since the very beginning to get substance and strength? 

We have seen first hand how groups of people can twist facts, we know it happens. Why not the vegans? I don't think it's a secret agenda, not like the distribution of Floride in water is, at best, highly questionable.


----------



## Plumbum

Slippy said:


> UPDATE;
> 
> At this point in the thread, 25% are infected.
> 
> More updates to follow.


Sure, where you live. Here its more like a 70-80% spread of the infection!


----------



## hawgrider

This place gets more stupid every day. Its turned into a freak show.

Monty pythons complete waste of time.

Freaks!


----------



## Targetshooter

Will2 must be talking about were he lives in Mexico 1/2 the people are infected .


----------



## Will2

Targetshooter said:


> Will2 must be talking about were he lives in Mexico 1/2 the people are infected .


No the US has one of the higest infection rates in the world. Also I don't live in Mexico.


> The seroprevalence of human toxoplasmosis can range from 10 to 50% in temperate developed countries to over 80% in developing countries of the tropics73. Mexico is among the developing countries where the infection is common due to environmental exposure. Sources of infection may vary greatly among different ethnic groups and geographical locations94. Infective oocysts are everywhere and can contaminate water, soil, fruits or vegetables53. Undercooked meat contaminated with tissue cysts may also be an important source of infection94. In Mexico, the seroprevalence ranges from 15 to 50% among the general population


The reason why this is relevant to prepping moreso than daily life, is that the dangerous effects come into play during weakened immune systems. During food shortages peoples immune systems become compromised.



> The Effects of Chronic Hunger
> Chronic hunger-or food insecurity-is as devastating to families, communities and countries as is famine. Chronic hunger claims more victims than famine each year-by far. Effects of chronic hunger include:
> 
> High Infant-Mortality Rates: Malnourished women are more likely to be sick, have smaller babies, and die earlier, resulting in high levels of infant mortality in areas where chronic hunger is a problem. And where infant and child mortality is high, birth rates are also high, locking these communities in a vicious cycle of malnutrition and death.
> *Vulnerability to Common Illnesses: More than two million children die every year from dehydration caused by diarrhea. A malnourished child often lacks the strength to survive a severe case of diarrhea.
> Chronic hunger claims more victims than famine each year.Increased Risk of Infection: A malnourished child has a weakened immune system, making the child more vulnerable to infection. Infections cause lack of appetite and further compromise the child's ability to fight off recurrent and lingering infections.
> Acute Vulnerability in Times of Disaster: A community's poorest families are already living on the edge of survival. Unexpected shocks, such as crop failure, floods, epidemics, locusts or typhoons result in devastation and almost certain death to some members of the family.*
> Impediments to Development: Chronic hunger deprives children of the essential proteins, micronutrients and fatty acids they need to grow adequately. Globally, it is estimated that nearly 226 million children are stunted-shorter than they should be. In addition, stunted children score significantly lower on intelligence tests than do normal children.
> Impediments to Economic Growth: For the nearly 67 million children who weigh less than they should due to chronic hunger, completing school is an unlikely reality. Studies have shown that underweight children will probably spend fewer years in school, which, in turn, has a measurable impact on how much they earn in adulthood.


about 1 in 3 Americans are infected. about the same number that have herpes.

http://aje.oxfordjournals.org/content/154/4/357.full This study in 2001 was over 15 years ago, its has got worse since then.

See the CDC link suplied I will repost here.

http://www.cdc.gov/parasites/toxoplasmosis/

Two interesting reads on starvation
http://www.nature.com/news/1998/980903/full/news980903-2.html

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...enerate-entire-immune-system-study-finds.html

Canada has slightly lower infection rates than the US with about 1 in 4, as opposed to the US' 1 in 3. Brazil is 2 in 3. Chinas rate is closer to 1 in 8 or something like that. France is 1 in 2 to 3 in 4, while Britain is 1 in 5.

Interestingly, there is an odd corelation with Toxoplasmosis and high rate of cancer. While only 1 in 8 people in China were infected nearly half of those with cancer were in China


> Prevalence of T. gondii infection in cancer patients ranged from 24% [18] to 79% [19]. Prevalence of T. gondii infection varied with different cancers. Rectal cancer and nasopharyngeal carcinoma sufferers in Changchun city had the highest infection, with prevalence of 63.6% and 46.2%, respectively [18]. However, T. gondii infections in patients with breast cancer, hepatocellular carcinoma and gastric carcinoma in Henan Province were much higher than with other cancers, with a prevalence of 78.9%, 77.8% and 61.1%, respectively [19].





> The CNS is the site most typically affected by T. gondii infection. A series of clinical manifestations including mental status changes, seizures, focal motor deficits, cranial nerve disturbances, sensory abnormalities, cerebellar signs, movement disorders, and neuropsychiatric findings have often been found among toxoplasmic encephalitis (TE) cases.


https://www.ccohs.ca/oshanswers/diseases/toxoplasmosis.html

It is interesting to note that Ukraine has a very low birth rate and a high rate of infection while other countries do not such as india and china have positive population birth rates.

http://advancedscience.org/2015/1/025-028.pdf

It seems like a nasty spread of TB and Toxo. Gondii could be a bad combination.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extensively_drug-resistant_tuberculosis (TB hammers the immune system)

Hopefully you can see how a outbreak of a strong TB chain or food shortage could cause secondary problems due to T.G. 
http://www.slideshare.net/bladergungangster14344/senior-nurse-lecture-series-toxoplasmosis

Here is a study on TB with TG
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3393871/

another
http://bmcpediatr.biomedcentral.com/articles/10.1186/1471-2431-11-44

https://parasitesandvectors.biomedcentral.com/articles/10.1186/1756-3305-6-79
http://journals.plos.org/plosntds/article?id=10.1371/journal.pntd.0001994

This bug is being massively underestimated.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20350582


----------



## Slippy

I agree Hawg, it just gets stupider and stupider.


----------



## BuckB

Congratulations Will! Having bugs in your brain is kind of like an heirloom seed project for your cockroach farm, except it is with you wherever you go!

Now that is an example of some extreme outside the box thinking! Actually, that is so outside the box that even I, Buck Bored, would never have thought of it! Give me a call as I am sure we can build some wildly successful business around it.

Regards

Buck Bored

1-800-BRAIN-DEAD


----------



## Slippy

BuckB said:


> Congratulations Will! Having bugs in your brain is kind of like an heirloom seed project for your cockroach farm, except it is with you wherever you go!
> 
> Now that is an example of some extreme outside the box thinking! Actually, that is so outside the box that even I, Buck Bored, would never have thought of it! Give me a call as I am sure we can build some wildly successful business around it.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Buck Bored
> 
> 1-800-BRAIN-DEAD


It just got smarter AND funnier! :encouragement:

Hip, Hip Hooray for Buck Bored!


----------



## Prepared One

I am 100% convinced that at least one of us in this thread is infected with a mind altering brain bug.


----------



## Auntie

Don't you have homework to do?


----------



## A Watchman

Will,

After you PM'd me on your own accord a few days ago and was rather impolite, I responded to you in full earnest offering and trying to offer constructive posts to your thread at the time (eating cockroaches). You rejected my olive branch and called me a derogatory name. I can assure you I am not here to counter your efforts, whether you choose to believe it or not. You should know that certain types of rambling posts are going to trigger a quick pushback of ridicule.

Please help me understand....why do you continuously dig a hole for yourself, fill it with shit and step in it? It is not a practice that is self serving in a productive manner for yourself, yet its hole after hole you dig and you receive back insult after insult. I am sincerely puzzled to the point its not even fun anymore to counter back at you

The olive branch offer still stands.


----------



## MI.oldguy

What brain?.


----------



## SOCOM42

As the quote goes, "THERE IS ALWAYS ONE IN THE CROWD."
Some never left the primordial swamp to evolve, we have graphic examples randomly presented here. 
There were some that slowly made it to primate level, a few of them reside here at times and are resident in the White House.


----------



## hawgrider

A Watchman said:


> Will,
> 
> After you PM'd me on your own accord a few days ago and was rather impolite, I responded to you in full earnest offering and trying to offer constructive posts to your thread at the time (eating cockroaches). You rejected my olive branch and called me a derogatory name. I can assure you I am not here to counter your efforts, whether you choose to believe it or not. You should know that certain types of rambling posts are going to trigger a quick pushback of ridicule.
> 
> Please help me understand....why do you continuously dig a hole for yourself, fill it with shit and step in it? It is not a practice that is self serving in a productive manner for yourself, yet its hole after hole you dig and you receive back insult after insult. I am sincerely puzzled to the point its not even fun anymore to counter back at you
> 
> The olive branch offer still stands.


I used to have a dog who dug huge holes in the back yard. I tried and tried to find a way to get the dog to stop digging holes. So finally I filled the new hole the dog was digging with its own crap. Then when the dog started digging I grabbed the dog and shoved its face in the hole that I filled with its own crap. When I pulled the dogs head out of the hole with crap in it the crap was up in its nostrils and on its teeth. The dog learned at that momment never to dig holes in the yard. The dog never did dig another hole.

So the moral of this story is my dog is much smarter than Willly2.


----------



## Mish

This thread answers so many questions for me.
Thank you.


----------



## bigwheel

I'm afraid our faithful Shitzu named Bowzer is most likely a victim of this dreaded disease. He has a voracious appetite for cat poop. Forwarding this info off to the Veterinarian. Thanks.


----------



## Slippy

hawgrider said:


> I used to have a dog who dug huge holes in the back yard. I tried and tried to find a way to get the dog to stop digging holes. So finally I filled the new hole the dog was digging with its own crap. Then when the dog started digging I grabbed the dog and shoved its face in the hole that I filled with its own crap. When I pulled the dogs head out of the hole with crap in it the crap was up in its nostrils and on its teeth. The dog learned at that momment never to dig holes in the yard. The dog never did dig another hole.
> 
> So the moral of this story is my dog is much smarter than Willly2.


Excellent story and one to ponder as I look to the horizon, happily munching some cockroaches while I make senseless youtube videos and threaten to sue people over copyright infringement and ad hominen attacks. None the less, I have determined from Hawg's wonderfully insightful story that a pile of dog shit shoveled into a hole is smarter than W2.

PS My game camera caught someone in an obvious position of bullystalking me. I must excuse myself as I contact the Canadian, Mexican and Chinese authorities


----------



## Prepared One

hawgrider said:


> I used to have a dog who dug huge holes in the back yard. I tried and tried to find a way to get the dog to stop digging holes. So finally I filled the new hole the dog was digging with its own crap. Then when the dog started digging I grabbed the dog and shoved its face in the hole that I filled with its own crap. When I pulled the dogs head out of the hole with crap in it the crap was up in its nostrils and on its teeth. The dog learned at that momment never to dig holes in the yard. The dog never did dig another hole.
> 
> So the moral of this story is my dog is much smarter than Willly2.


Pretty much all that needs to be said. Leave it to Hawg to get right down to the shit of the matter.


----------



## bigwheel

Swinging quickly back to dog training. This guy I know said..If you ever have a chicken killing dog..and decide to beat them with a freshly killed dead chicken to teach them to knock it off..Always hold the chicken by the head as opposed to the feet. If you hold it by the feet..when it collides with the dog at high speed it causes highly pressured chicken poo to hit the dog trainer in the face. Not that anybody else would ever run into this situation..hopefully.


----------



## Slippy

bigwheel said:


> Swinging quickly back to dog training. This guy I know said..If you ever have a chicken killing dog..and decide to beat them with a freshly killed dead chicken to teach them to knock it off..Always hold the chicken by the head as opposed to the feet. If you hold it by the feet..when it collides with the dog at high speed it causes highly pressured chicken poo to hit the dog trainer in the face. Not that anybody else would ever run into this situation..hopefully.


Post of the Day!^^^


----------



## Grim Reality

Will2...

Unlike others here, I am not going to take you to task. Thanks for bringing up a subject that many may not be 
aware of. I guess, if anything, I would recommend that you shorten your posts. Brevity being the soul of wit.

I have treated GAZOODLES of patients in the ER but the appearance of Toxoplazmosis is relatively uncommon.
YES! Pregnant women should NOT clean the cat litter...that being a predominant source of the infectious agent.

A more common problem with cats is the prevalence of PASTEURELLA. It is a pathogen inside the mouth of 
almost all cats, though dogs can have it too (just not as often as cats). The truth be known most animal bites
are rife with MULTIPLE germs. Pasteurella is typically acquired by a cat BITE. 

Several common antibiotics can be used for treatment:

Amoxicillin, Augmentin, Cipro and Septra can be effective, but I would personally go with Amoxicillin first.

This is not to say that if your cat gives you a bite that you need to start taking the med...not at all. BUT!
if you begin to see redness, soreness, swelling, etcetera you SHOULD. If untreated it will quickly spread.
In which case you can develop a problem known as CELLULITIS which could then get into your blood stream...
and then, within several more days, you're a "Gonner"! Just another reason to stock up on antibiotics.

When individuals present to the ER with a bite several days old we have sometimes had to admit them to 
administer IV antibiotics. Such luxuries may not be about after SHTF.

Grim

Yes...GAZOODLES is a medical term! Just like Hockers & Loogeys! Don't you guys know anything?!


----------



## bigwheel

Glad to know about the cat biting thing. We have one who will bite and bring blood just clowning around. He also likes to give mouth to mouth Shuggies. Fortunately the lady who empties the litter box is over the time limit to get pregnant again. One good thing huh?


----------



## Kauboy

Seriously Will, work on your formatting. Your posts literally take up TWICE the space they actually need.
I get bored half way through all the scrolling and just stop caring.


----------



## Slippy

Kauboy said:


> Seriously Will, work on your formatting. Your posts literally take up TWICE the space they actually need.
> I get bored half way through all the scrolling and just stop caring.


Formatting is most likely pretty low on the list of things Will should be working on...


----------



## Denton

Let's go to the Mayo Clinic and see what they say about the disease and treatment:

Toxoplasmosis Symptoms - Mayo Clinic


----------



## Auntie

The original post is made by a college student. What has happened to the basics such as writing? *sigh*

Use common sense, don't mess around with cat poop, if you get bitten clean the wound thoroughly.


----------



## Kauboy

Auntie said:


> The original post is made by a college student. What has happened to the basics such as writing? *sigh*


Careful there, or he might threaten to sue you for defamation.
:laughhard:


----------



## Auntie

Kauboy said:


> Careful there, or he might threaten to sue you for defamation.
> :laughhard:


I would love to hear what a lawyer, judge and jury would have to say to him about his writing abilities.


----------



## jro1

The crazy cat lady!! Yall thought she was just lonely??


----------



## Real Old Man

Denton said:


> Let's go to the Mayo Clinic and see what they say about the disease and treatment:
> 
> Toxoplasmosis Symptoms - Mayo Clinic


Thanks Dent. So if we're not HIV, undergoing kemo or having a transplant and aren't likely to get pregnant it's now our turn to clean the litter box.


----------



## Will2

Real Old Man said:


> Thanks Dent. So if we're not HIV, undergoing kemo or having a transplant and aren't likely to get pregnant it's now our turn to clean the litter box.


No Real Old Man, the Mayo link Denton provided does not provide all the up to date research on Toxoplasma Gondii, bear in mind Toxoplasmosis is only ONE of the effects of the Toxoplasma Gondii parasite.

Toxoplasmosis is a 'symptom/disease', caused by the Toxoplasma Gondii parasite, it is not the only thing that T. Gondii does. Read all the links to inform yourself.

Here is a slightly jaded video that explains it a bit more.

There are links to tons of problems, not just Toxoplasmosis.






As for all the people who are obsessed with launching personal attacks against me, you should know in advance I have 0 respect for you. Mature people don't need to fixate and attack people, that is behaviour of degenerates.

You seem to be in denial, READ THE STUDIES. Don't believe me read the studies. It is science.

The youtube post is not my opinion but is one opinion. It is very very correlated that this thing is linked to a lot of health issues, not just toxoplasmosis. Research the subject. Wasting your time attacking me, is not going to give you any benefit, it is only going to further degenerative behaviour that will in the end lower your quality of life. I am going to again request you all stop with obsessing about me, as it is disturbing me.

This one is a little more humorous.






TOXOPLASMOSIS = DISEASE CAUSED BY TOXOPLASMA GONDII
TOXOPLASMA GONDII = PARASITE WHICH IS LINKED WITH NUMEROUS DISEASES SUCH AS PARKINSONS, AND BEHAVIOURAL DISORDERS, CAR ACCIDENTS, LATENCY OF ACTION, ETC...

In effect ANY TIME the white blood cell count is low (weakened immune system), it unleashes these things on the body because the cysts one in the body from an infection stay in there until they are removed with treatment.

It is only with prolonged weak immune systems that the effects become potentially life threatening. HOWEVER, the effects of degraded thought process and CNS action has been so said linked to about 50% of car accidents (doubtful).

Any parasite that consumes brain tissue is potentially bad news for your brain.

http://www.popsci.com/science/article/2013-08/parasites-want-invade-your-brain

Another study
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/10649835


----------



## Will2

jro1 said:


> The crazy cat lady!! Yall thought she was just lonely??


Toxoplasma Gondii, Parasite In Cat Feces, Linked To Schizophrenia And Other Mental Illness

From the link



> Various studies conducted in the past several decades have found links between T. gondii infection and subtle changes in behavior, such as increased levels of dopamine, extroversion in females (and introversion in males, interestingly), as well as less inhibition in risky or scary situations. The infection has been linked to a double increase in the risk of getting into a car accident, lower reaction times, and has even been dubbed the "crazy cat lady syndrome."


Here is a delve from the comment on increased dopamine levels to other secondary effects of Toxoplasma Gondii
http://mentalhealthdaily.com/2015/04/01/high-dopamine-levels-symptoms-adverse-reactions/

More links to mental health
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/s...sorder-and-increased-risk-taking-8102706.html

again
http://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0075246
again
http://journal.frontiersin.org/article/10.3389/fnbeh.2014.00339/full
again
http://web.natur.cuni.cz/flegr/pdf/gbr.pdf
again
https://schizophreniabulletin.oxfordjournals.org/content/33/3/757.full
again
http://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0023866
again
http://ajp.psychiatryonline.org/doi/pdf/10.1176/appi.ajp.162.4.767
again
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1471492213000172
and more mice
http://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0075246

again don't fixate on me.



> Immunostaining brain sections of infected mice with dopamine antibody showed intense staining of encysted parasites. Based on these analyses, T. gondii orchestrates a significant increase in dopamine metabolism in neural cells. Tyrosine hydroxylase, the rate-limiting enzyme for dopamine synthesis, was also found in intracellular tissue cysts in brain tissue with antibodies specific for the parasite-encoded tyrosine hydroxylase. These observations provide a mechanism for parasite-induced behavioral changes.





> Although latent infection with Toxoplasma gondii is among the most prevalent of human infections, it has been generally assumed that, except for congenital transmission, it is asymptomatic. The demonstration that latent Toxoplasma infections can alter behavior in rodents has led to a reconsideration of this assumption. When infected human adults were compared with uninfected adults on personality questionnaires or on a panel of behavioral tests, several differences were found. Other studies have demonstrated reduced psychomotor performance in affected individuals. Possible mechanisms by which T. gondii may affect human behavior include its effect on dopamine and on testosterone.


Testosterone..
http://www.ergo-log.com/toxoplasmagondii.html



> Results: Results showed that 24(%13/33) females and
> 39(%20) males were positive with lgG anti-Toxoplasma
> antibody, respectively. A statistically significant
> correlation between Toxoplasma infection and testosterone
> and cortisol increase in women and men were observed.
> Stress and anxiety index also increased in men and women
> whereas depression index increased only in men.
> Conclusion: The results show a direct relation between
> raise Toxoplasma infection and cortisol, and testosterone
> increase in both men and women and high DASS21 test
> score in Toxoplasma infected group.
> Significance and impact of the study: Our results may
> indicate that following Toxoplasma infection, the
> probability of stressful condition is high.


Autism SD from high female testosterone
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4173877/



> On the other hand, latent toxoplasmosis can induce different hormonal and behavioral alterations in humans and rodents (Flegr, 2013a,b) and involved in the etiology of various psychotic disorders (Dalimi and Abdoli, 2012; Flegr, 2013a; Abdoli et al., 2014)


And just to reiterate, the reason this is raised is in relation to SHTF, and lowered immune system, and the levels of those infected relating to potential effects of a resurgent T. Gondii.

I'm sure those that were knocking on my experimentation with transcranial direct current stimulation will likely find the following link interesting:
http://pro.psychcentral.com/research-updates-in-psychiatry-8/005948.html



> Toxoplasma is a parasite commonly found in the GI tract of cats, and is carried by almost one-third of adult humans. Humans become infected by exposure to cat feces, eating undercooked meat, and eating unwashed vegetables. Some have linked acute infection to psychotic symptoms, and Toxoplasma antibodies have been found to be elevated in patients with schizophrenia.
> TCPR's Take: These results offer an interesting-if unexpected-insight into the neurobiology of self-directed violence. While it's still a stretch to conclude that Toxoplasma infection causes suicidality, the authors argue that elevations in inflammatory compounds such as interleukin-6 or tumor necrosis factor-a, or in downstream mediators like kynurenines (from the breakdown of tryptophan in the Toxoplasma parasite) might influence behavior.


This page lists various diseases linked to Toxoplasma Gondii
http://www.cancertutor.com/index9-howitworks/

Here are some excerpts:


> Alzheimer's disease is associated with the bacteria Chlamydia pneumoniae and Helicobacter pylori. Herpes simplex virus 1 is associated with Alzheimer's disease in individuals that possess the APOE4 form of the APOE gene (APOE4 enables the herpes virus to enter the brain). The protozoan Toxoplasma gondii has been associated with Alzheimer's.
> Parkinson's disease is associated with influenza A virus and the protozoan parasite Toxoplasma gondii. • Psoriasis is associated with a Helicobacter pylori trigger.
> Tourette syndrome is associated with the bacterium Streptococcus. The bacteria Mycoplasma pneumoniae, Chlamydia pneumoniae, Chlamydia trachomatis and the protozoan parasite Toxoplasma gondii may be contributory or aggravating factors in Tourette's.


----------



## Slippy

Harassment at its finest...



Will2 said:


> No Real Old Man, the Mayo link Denton provided does not provide all the up to date research on Toxoplasma Gondii, bear in mind Toxoplasmosis is only ONE of the effects of the Toxoplasma Gondii parasite.
> 
> Toxoplasmosis is a 'symptom/disease', caused by the Toxoplasma Gondii parasite, it is not the only thing that T. Gondii does. Read all the links to inform yourself.
> 
> Here is a slightly jaded video that explains it a bit more.
> 
> There are links to tons of problems, not just Toxoplasmosis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for all the people who are obsessed with launching personal attacks against me, you should know in advance I have 0 respect for you. Mature people don't need to fixate and attack people, that is behaviour of degenerates.
> 
> You seem to be in denial, READ THE STUDIES. Don't believe me read the studies. It is science.
> 
> The youtube post is not my opinion but is one opinion. It is very very correlated that this thing is linked to a lot of health issues, not just toxoplasmosis. Research the subject. Wasting your time attacking me, is not going to give you any benefit, it is only going to further degenerative behaviour that will in the end lower your quality of life. I am going to again request you all stop with obsessing about me, as it is disturbing me.
> 
> This one is a little more humorous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TOXOPLASMOSIS = DISEASE CAUSED BY TOXOPLASMA GONDII
> TOXOPLASMA GONDII = PARASITE WHICH IS LINKED WITH NUMEROUS DISEASES SUCH AS PARKINSONS, AND BEHAVIOURAL DISORDERS, CAR ACCIDENTS, LATENCY OF ACTION, ETC...
> 
> In effect ANY TIME the white blood cell count is low (weakened immune system), it unleashes these things on the body because the cysts one in the body from an infection stay in there until they are removed with treatment.
> 
> It is only with prolonged weak immune systems that the effects become potentially life threatening. HOWEVER, the effects of degraded thought process and CNS action has been so said linked to about 50% of car accidents (doubtful).
> 
> Any parasite that consumes brain tissue is potentially bad news for your brain.
> 
> 4 Parasites That Want To Invade Your Brain | Popular Science
> 
> Another study
> Neurocysticercosis and acquired cerebral toxoplasmosis in children. - PubMed - NCBI





Will2 said:


> Toxoplasma Gondii, Parasite In Cat Feces, Linked To Schizophrenia And Other Mental Illness
> 
> From the link
> 
> Here is a delve from the comment on increased dopamine levels to other secondary effects of Toxoplasma Gondii
> High Dopamine Levels: Symptoms & Adverse Reactions
> 
> More links to mental health
> Toxoplasma's links to schizophrenia, bipolar disorder and increased risk taking | Science | News | The Independent
> 
> again
> PLOS ONE: Mice Infected with Low-Virulence Strains of Toxoplasma gondii Lose Their Innate Aversion to Cat Urine, Even after Extensive Parasite Clearance
> again
> Frontiers | Are There any Relationships between Latent Toxoplasma gondii Infection, Testosterone Elevation, and Risk of Autism Spectrum Disorder? | Frontiers in Behavioral Neuroscience
> again
> http://web.natur.cuni.cz/flegr/pdf/gbr.pdf
> again
> https://schizophreniabulletin.oxfordjournals.org/content/33/3/757.full
> again
> PLOS ONE: The Neurotropic Parasite Toxoplasma Gondii Increases Dopamine Metabolism
> again
> http://ajp.psychiatryonline.org/doi/pdf/10.1176/appi.ajp.162.4.767
> again
> Adaptive host manipulation by Toxoplasma gondii: fact or fiction?
> and more mice
> PLOS ONE: Mice Infected with Low-Virulence Strains of Toxoplasma gondii Lose Their Innate Aversion to Cat Urine, Even after Extensive Parasite Clearance
> 
> again don't fixate on me.
> 
> Testosterone..
> Men with cat-litter disease are manlier
> 
> Autism SD from high female testosterone
> Are There any Relationships between Latent Toxoplasma gondii Infection, Testosterone Elevation, and Risk of Autism Spectrum Disorder?


----------



## OSOKILL

OMG the sound of peace and quiet for 3 days willl be wonderful you all better enjoy it ha


----------



## Kauboy

Good lord... I never thought my eyes could feel violated, but here we are.
It's not that he picks boring topics, he just has ZERO effective skill at knowing how to present them. Will, there's a difference between a garden hose and a fire hose. Let the important stuff trickle in, or you risk blasting everyone off their feet and they'll despise you for it.


----------



## Real Old Man

No offense willie, but I'll take the recommendations of the Mayo Clinic before I take advice from someone with no credentials.

Denton thanks for putting things in proper perspective.


----------



## Prepared One

Will2 said:


> Toxoplasma Gondii, Parasite In Cat Feces, Linked To Schizophrenia And Other Mental Illness
> 
> From the link
> 
> Here is a delve from the comment on increased dopamine levels to other secondary effects of Toxoplasma Gondii
> High Dopamine Levels: Symptoms & Adverse Reactions
> 
> More links to mental health
> Toxoplasma's links to schizophrenia, bipolar disorder and increased risk taking | Science | News | The Independent
> 
> again
> PLOS ONE: Mice Infected with Low-Virulence Strains of Toxoplasma gondii Lose Their Innate Aversion to Cat Urine, Even after Extensive Parasite Clearance
> again
> Frontiers | Are There any Relationships between Latent Toxoplasma gondii Infection, Testosterone Elevation, and Risk of Autism Spectrum Disorder? | Frontiers in Behavioral Neuroscience
> again
> http://web.natur.cuni.cz/flegr/pdf/gbr.pdf
> again
> https://schizophreniabulletin.oxfordjournals.org/content/33/3/757.full
> again
> PLOS ONE: The Neurotropic Parasite Toxoplasma Gondii Increases Dopamine Metabolism
> again
> http://ajp.psychiatryonline.org/doi/pdf/10.1176/appi.ajp.162.4.767
> again
> Adaptive host manipulation by Toxoplasma gondii: fact or fiction?
> and more mice
> PLOS ONE: Mice Infected with Low-Virulence Strains of Toxoplasma gondii Lose Their Innate Aversion to Cat Urine, Even after Extensive Parasite Clearance
> 
> again don't fixate on me.
> 
> Testosterone..
> Men with cat-litter disease are manlier
> 
> Autism SD from high female testosterone
> Are There any Relationships between Latent Toxoplasma gondii Infection, Testosterone Elevation, and Risk of Autism Spectrum Disorder?
> 
> And just to reiterate, the reason this is raised is in relation to SHTF, and lowered immune system, and the levels of those infected relating to potential effects of a resurgent T. Gondii.
> 
> I'm sure those that were knocking on my experimentation with transcranial direct current stimulation will likely find the following link interesting:
> TMS Treatment for Depression & Toxoplasma | Psych Central Professional
> 
> This page lists various diseases linked to Toxoplasma Gondii
> http://www.cancertutor.com/index9-howitworks/
> 
> Here are some excerpts:


----------



## Maine-Marine

The OP says 1/2 of Americans have this illness.. then later says 70,000,000 Americans.

American population 318,900,000 
number infected = 70,000,000....
= 21.9%... 

so OP was off by JUST 28.1% or 89,000,000


----------



## SOCOM42

Maine-Marine said:


> The OP says 1/2 of Americans have this illness.. then later says 70,000,000 Americans.
> 
> American population 318,900,000
> number infected = 70,000,000....
> = 21.9%...
> 
> so OP was off by JUST 28.1% or 89,000,000


Yes, he is OFF.


----------



## MisterMills357

Not me, I don't have enough of a brain left, the bugs wouldn't have anything to work with. So they would turn around screaming and run home.


----------



## gambit

SOCOM42 said:


> Yes, he is OFF.


 OFF? even I can do the math and I have a 8th grade education and with learning disabilities. WTF! the education system needs to be revamped and purged before we have nothing but future generations of dimwits 
now that being said.
1. you get bitten by anything clean it ASAP not hard to figure that out
2. eat that damn cat as punishment and do it in front of the others for kicks "kung pow kittie"
3. those bugs will need to pay rent and share the space with the voices in my head and I lost my plunger to get them out during the moving.
4. how the hell dose slippy get banned for things that's not even that harsh? I said far worse and I even used terms with one killing himself and going back to time to slap ones mother and father for not pulling out? beside he's only telling the truth and only the truth and with that he is a rare commodity when compared to what false information and lack of intel.
5. well I just wanted to type 5. not sure why I just wanted to do for some strange reason.
6. same reason as 5. , I blame the bugs and voices in my head and not getting Obamacare to fix the issue but odds are it 'WILL2' get worse. HAHA get it? I said "WILL2 get" and not "will get" I am so funny I crack myself up which be a good way to get the bugs/ voices out of my skull.
7. can we start a unbanned slippy movment? SLIPPYSLIVESMATTER


----------



## rstanek

No wonder I'm scratching my head all the time, here I thought I was just trying to figure stuff out,hmmm


----------



## Real Old Man

rstanek said:


> No wonder I'm scratching my head all the time, here I thought I was just trying to figure stuff out,hmmm


If you stay here long enough you'll figure out that will2 is a half a bubble out of Plumb


----------



## Boss Dog

ffadmin said:


> OMG the sound of peace and quiet for 3 days willl be wonderful you all better enjoy it ha


Does this mean Slippy will be back? Man, take a little time off and all hell breaks lose again. I miss all the fun.


----------



## jro1

New project to watch social media for signs of mental illness - Trending - CBC News


----------



## Will2

> Quote Originally Posted by Maine-Marine View Post
> The OP says 1/2 of Americans have this illness.. then later says 70,000,000 Americans.
> 
> American population 318,900,000
> number infected = 70,000,000....
> = 21.9%...
> 
> so OP was off by JUST 28.1% or 89,000,000





SOCOM42 said:


> Yes, he is OFF.


Sorry it is both of you who are off. As at no point did I say half of Americans have Toxoplasma infections.

If you go back to my statement I indicated "Half of us" not half of Americans. You ought to improve your reading comprehension.

Hopefully you recognize that there are presumably people from all over the world who use this forum, not just Americans. From 30 to 50% of the worlds population has been stated infected.

I did make specific reference to US infection rates to be about 1 in 3, while Canada was 1 in 4.

You all are either lying intentionally or you don't have very good reading comprehension skills.

None the less, no I didn't make a statement that half of Americans are infected with Toxoplasma Gondii, stop misquoting me.

Also you failed to do the population percent on the date the study was conducted. Likewise you failed to take into consideration the increasing rates of infection.

Sorry but you want to whine about how I am stating things I haven't. You are poorly analysing what I have stated then misquoting me. Stop making such accusations.


----------



## Auntie

Will2 said:


> Sorry it is both of you who are off. As at no point did I say half of Americans have Toxoplasma infections.
> 
> If you go back to my statement I indicated "Half of us" not half of Americans. You ought to improve your reading comprehension.
> 
> Hopefully you recognize that there are presumably people from all over the world who use this forum, not just Americans. From 30 to 50% of the worlds population has been stated infected.
> 
> I did make specific reference to US infection rates to be about 1 in 3, while Canada was 1 in 4.
> 
> You all are either lying intentionally or you don't have very good reading comprehension skills.
> 
> None the less, no I didn't make a statement that half of Americans are infected with Toxoplasma Gondii, stop misquoting me.
> 
> Also you failed to do the population percent on the date the study was conducted. Likewise you failed to take into consideration the increasing rates of infection.
> 
> Sorry but you want to whine about how I am stating things I haven't. You are poorly analysing what I have stated then misquoting me. Stop making such accusations.


Wow back less than a day and already insinuating that people need to improve their reading comprehension and throwing a temper tantrum. *sigh*


----------



## Will2

gambit said:


> OFF? even I can do the math and I have a 8th grade education and with learning disabilities. WTF! the education system needs to be revamped and purged before we have nothing but future generations of dimwits
> now that being said.
> 1. you get bitten by anything clean it ASAP not hard to figure that out


These things are microscopic and they enter normally by what you have bitten not the other way around.



> 2. eat that damn cat as punishment and do it in front of the others for kicks "kung pow kittie"


That would get you infected.



> 3. those bugs will need to pay rent and share the space with the voices in my head and I lost my plunger to get them out during the moving.


 They'll leave you something all right and share space alright. If your immune system fights them off, all the while causing low level damage to your body by altering your brain dopamine levels and building proteins on your neurons to alter your thought process they turn into little tiny stones in your brain that only come back to life when your immune system gets low. There are a few different varieties, you body produces seperate antibodies for each type so you can get multiple infections. Luckily 1. they now have a cure to remove the ones in your brain that were previously thought to be expected to outlive you. They also have created a vaccine for one type of the 3 major types.



> 4. how the hell dose slippy get banned for things that's not even that harsh? I said far worse and I even used terms with one killing himself and going back to time to slap ones mother and father for not pulling out? beside he's only telling the truth and only the truth and with that he is a rare commodity when compared to what false information and lack of intel.


I am not going to let out secrets of the mods, but perhaps we can all learn to get along, that would incline being respectful towards others this is in words and actions.



> 5. well I just wanted to type 5. not sure why I just wanted to do for some strange reason.
> 6. same reason as 5. , I blame the bugs and voices in my head and not getting Obamacare to fix the issue but odds are it 'WILL2' get worse. HAHA get it? I said "WILL2 get" and not "will get" I am so funny I crack myself up which be a good way to get the bugs/ voices out of my skull.


Not funny.



> 7. can we start a unbanned slippy movment? SLIPPYSLIVESMATTER


How about we start a teach slippy etiquette movement you know like a dog training program for those dogs that won't stop barking at people.


----------



## Will2

Auntie said:


> Wow back less than a day and already insinuating that people need to improve their reading comprehension and throwing a temper tantrum. *sigh*


Its not an insinuation it is fact.

I'm back already a day and you don't like the fact I am correcting peoples misquotes.

Why don't you stop bugging me with doing something a normal person would do, instead of ignoring blatant misinformation being spread to damage my character.

Its not very nice for you to harass someone for defending lies about themselves. You don't seem to believe in honor and fair dealing.

That is the problem maybe you should give a damn about insulting people by spreading lies about what they say. Ever heard of being honest instead of making up lies and slinging mud.

Back less than a day and you come on here and get on my case about correcting misstatements. My gosh what are your standards of social conduct they don't seem to exist.

You still here?

Got something to add to the topic instead of whining about me correcting someone who misquoted me?

Do you honestly not have something better to do than being a whining annoyance?

I'm correcting facts something normal people do when people lie about what they have said.

Normal people don't get on peoples cases about correcting a record. You are the person who is acting out here not me.


----------



## Real Old Man

Wow, I don't see Auntie as a whiner. You on the other hand really are one heck of a whiner and take every possible occasion to let all know that you are offended by anyone and everyone that doesn’t agree with your warped visions. And probably the most insulting person since little jimmie left. 

Lastly no one in their right mind will ever think of you as Normal in any rational sense of the word.


----------



## Auntie

I don't even know where to begin. No Will i don't have anything better to do than point out that you are back less than a day and are already insulting people. Damage your character... HAHAHA you don't need any help in that department, you do a great job of it yourself. 

I was not getting on your case about "correcting misstatements", I was pointing out that you have been back less than a day and are already back to insulting people and making it out that you are more intelligent than everyone else. Guess what you aren't! 

i am harassing you? If you want me to demonstrate what harassment is I will be happy to oblige. As far as "honest and fair dealings" perhaps you should go back and read some of your comments to other people. You are a prime example of someone who stomps their feet and threatens people all the time. Do unto others.... I'm sure you know the rest since you are college edumicated. Quit being a whinny little bitch and put your big boy panties on.


----------



## Will2

I am not going to waste my time or energy responding to your flame bating.

Nah sorry I am not whining at all here. I made a factual statement that their reading comprehension seems to be lacking because they misquoted me. That is all. 
If they are insulted is there a more PC way of saying people can't read and comprehend properly? Is it like reading reduced or something of the sort?



> I was not getting on your case about "correcting misstatements", I was


You were.

I have no intention to come on here insulting people I am not here to talk about people, however you and others have made it necessary for me to reply to others specifically to correct information that is it. If you are insulted by that PM me so we can sort things out and make edits where they are needed. I have no interest in insulting fictional people, unlike you I don't get off by flaming people.



> i am harassing you?


I didn't say that, I said you are being an annoyance because you arn't adding to the topic and instead derailing the discussion from the topic to one about me which is just old at this point. You know after a few hundred of these derailings of you making false statements and ruining a topic of discussion yes it is an annoyance, and I am sure that is part of the reason you are doing it.



> If you want me to demonstrate what harassment is I will be happy to oblige. As far as "honest and fair dealings" perhaps you should go back and read some of your comments to other people.


What that they are misquoting me and can't read well enough to quote me correctly so they should just stop in misquoting me if they can't actually quote my statements?
There is a quote function for a reason. You want to quote me quote me but don't paraphrase it wrong because that forces me to correct your lies. If this doesn't make sense to you just don't communicate with me or about me because you are a liability.



> You are a prime example of someone who stomps their feet and threatens people all the time.


Threatens people not to make false statements about me, yes. Real threats of violence, no, I am more mature than that. There was a time people did so much damage in my life I was flamed by them, I have grown from this point, and you know unless empowered to act all you can do is condemn. I exercise my rights, those arn't threats those are defences against others wrongdoings. You know if it was legal for me to do more than defend myself I would act but I play by the rules, the people who harass people online don't, you know cyberstalking is infact a crime in Canada, and some US states, maybe you don't understand that. You are truely doing a crime by if you are stalking me and harassing me online intentionally. Some day you will hopefully be held accountable for victimizing me, until then all I can do is attempt to limit the damage you do. That is what is happening now.

Saying you intend to exercise your legal rights or other lawful actions isn't what most people understand threats to be. In fact using the word threaten is just a word play where defending your rights would be the correct non attacking way of saying it. It clearly demonstrates you as mounting a verbal offence against me. You know cause threatening to defend yourself isn't a threat to normal people, it is warning that someone will defend themselves against wrongs.

You are the bad guys. Stop cyberstalking me. Stop engaging me online to attack my character. It is frankly just ongoing victimization without legal justification.



> Do unto others.... I'm sure you know the rest since you are college edumicated. Quit being a whinny little bitch and put your big boy panties on.


You all seem to be bringing up that point over and over again. I have a University degree lots of people do.
Do the right thing, its not about petty satisfaction this is real life, people's lives matter and we should be building a better world not tearing it down with petty vendettas. If it ain't worth killing someone over its not worth it.

If you have a vendetta voice it because you are just wasting your life spending it attacking me especially when I have no idea what your problem or vendetta is.

It is you not me. You are the problem.

Not whining just trying to talk about something and you don't seem to want to and instead want to focus on me. Its pretty clear you are the one who is acting out and throwing a tantrum.

I'm going to repost to the thread you derailed now. I suggest you stop nagging me.


----------



## Auntie

If you feel that I am the problem then feel free to block me. You are the one who is always saying how educated you are. Perhaps if you wrote with a more concise manner it would be easier for people to understand your point. Did you at anytime say world wide or on earth? If so I missed it because of your rambling. My problem with you is that you post these long winded things that could be said in a few short paragraphs then complain and stomp your feet when someone asks a question or asks for validation. To be clear your stomping of the feet is the clicking on the report button. Poor Will, someone had the audacity to question you or tell you that they don't agree so off you go crying to the mods and admin. 

So go ahead and report me for saying that you are a whinny little bitch. I stand behind my statement and can back it up.


----------



## Will2

> Quote Originally Posted by Maine-Marine View Post
> The OP says 1/2 of Americans have this illness.. then later says 70,000,000 Americans.
> 
> American population 318,900,000
> number infected = 70,000,000....
> = 21.9%...
> 
> so OP was off by JUST 28.1% or 89,000,000





SOCOM42 said:


> Yes, he is OFF.


Sorry it is both of you who are off. As at no point did I say half of Americans have Toxoplasma infections.

If you go back to my statement I indicated "Half of us" not half of Americans. You ought to improve your reading comprehension.

Hopefully you recognize that there are presumably people from all over the world who use this forum, not just Americans. From 30 to 50% of the worlds population has been stated infected.

I did make specific reference to US infection rates to be about 1 in 3, while Canada was 1 in 4.

You all are either lying intentionally or you don't have very good reading comprehension skills.

None the less, no I didn't make a statement that half of Americans are infected with Toxoplasma Gondii, stop misquoting me.

Also you failed to do the population percent on the date the study was conducted. Likewise you failed to take into consideration the increasing rates of infection.

Sorry but you want to whine about how I am stating things I haven't. You are poorly analysing what I have stated then misquoting me. Stop making such accusations.


----------



## Will2

Auntie said:


> If you feel that I am the problem then feel free to block me.


Nah I feel the need to respond to people defaming me online by spreading lies. Just ignoring things doesn't protect you from what you don't see it just makes you blind, and thus more susceptible to the character attacks



> You are the one who is always saying how educated you are.


No I'm not actually making a point of that. You are framing it as an attack point though. It has no relevancy to the thread topic at all much like everything else you have posted in this thread.



> Perhaps if you wrote with a more concise manner it would be easier for people to understand your point.


Sorry its not my writing. Frankly my writing is not overly complex to understand. Obviously you don't understand people write to an audience. If you can't understand it, maybe you arn't the audience?



> Did you at anytime say world wide or on earth?


Read what I posted read the links and form your own impression.



> My problem with you is that you post these long winded things


Yes it is your problem. You write your posts, I'll write mine. The answer here is pretty simple you don't want to read my posts block me then. A PM would have been a better medium of discussing this issue though. It is your issues not mine.



> To be clear your stomping of the feet is the clicking on the report button.


I rarely report posts. I have actually refrained from doing so for courtesy to the mods as if I reported every WILL2 insult post or derail I would be reporting after nearly every thread I post because of the gang stalking attacks. So no, you clearly have no clue.



> So go ahead and report me for saying that you are a whinny little bitch.


I don't think you have crossed the line yet, you are just being annoying. You know I think it is a comprehension issue on your side, as you seem to be delusional as to what my actual actions are.



> I stand behind my statement and can back it up.


What statement? Go ahead PM me with your "back up"

You are clearly just flame baiting and trying to get me to annoy the mods so I get banned again. It is pathetic really.


----------



## Will2

> Quote Originally Posted by Maine-Marine View Post
> The OP says 1/2 of Americans have this illness.. then later says 70,000,000 Americans.
> 
> American population 318,900,000
> number infected = 70,000,000....
> = 21.9%...
> 
> so OP was off by JUST 28.1% or 89,000,000





SOCOM42 said:


> Yes, he is OFF.


Sorry it is both of you who are off. As at no point did I say half of Americans have Toxoplasma infections.

If you go back to my statement I indicated "Half of us" not half of Americans. You ought to improve your reading comprehension.

Hopefully you recognize that there are presumably people from all over the world who use this forum, not just Americans. From 30 to 50% of the worlds population has been stated infected.

I did make specific reference to US infection rates to be about 1 in 3, while Canada was 1 in 4.

You all are either lying intentionally or you don't have very good reading comprehension skills.

None the less, no I didn't make a statement that half of Americans are infected with Toxoplasma Gondii, stop misquoting me.

Also you failed to do the population percent on the date the study was conducted. Likewise you failed to take into consideration the increasing rates of infection.

Sorry but you want to whine about how I am stating things I haven't. You are poorly analysing what I have stated then misquoting me. Stop making such accusations.


----------



## Prepared One

I see the dumpster fire is back. Like a bad rash that can't be scratched.


----------



## Real Old Man

Worse than a case of shingles. Only there isn't a vaccine to prevent it.


----------



## gambit

Auntie said:


> If you feel that I am the problem then feel free to block me. You are the one who is always saying how educated you are. Perhaps if you wrote with a more concise manner it would be easier for people to understand your point. Did you at anytime say world wide or on earth? If so I missed it because of your rambling. My problem with you is that you post these long winded things that could be said in a few short paragraphs then complain and stomp your feet when someone asks a question or asks for validation. To be clear your stomping of the feet is the clicking on the report button. Poor Will, someone had the audacity to question you or tell you that they don't agree so off you go crying to the mods and admin.
> 
> So go ahead and report me for saying that you are a whinny little bitch. I stand behind my statement and can back it up.


OMG Auntie said the "B" word now you just have gone and pissed off Auntie!!

and yes WILL2 line 5 and 6 was funny you just need to know what is funny and what is art and the youtube channel you have is far from art or funny, I did go to it and try to get a better understanding of people because I try to get along with people best I can .
I plan on not going back because the bugs would be more welcomed then the brain cells I 'WILL2' lose after watching them again... see what i did there?

and yes SLIPPYLIVESMATTER!!!


----------



## Auntie

gambit said:


> OMG Auntie said the "B" word now you just have gone and pissed off Auntie!!
> 
> and yes WILL2 line 5 and 6 was funny you just need to know what is funny and what is art and the youtube channel you have is far from art or funny, I did go to it and try to get a better understanding of people because I try to get along with people best I can .
> I plan on not going back because the bugs would be more welcomed then the brain cells I 'WILL2' lose after watching them again... see what i did there?
> 
> and yes SLIPPYLIVESMATTER!!!


I currently have a whinny bitch, a beautiful red lab. She is in heat and she is not enjoyable to be around.


----------



## Kauboy

Will2 said:


> I am not going to waste my time or energy responding to your flame bating.


*proceeds to waste time and energy writing multiple page length responses, and manages to repost the same message 3 total times(12:50AM, 2:18AM, 2:33AM)*


----------



## Denton

Enough. Nowadays, it seems I have about 1 /12 hours a day to catch up on the news and scan the board. This thread in itself is taking up too much of my time.


----------

